# Bach's Tuning



## millionrainbows




----------



## Guest

Very interesting post indeed, MR.
Could you provide some YouTube links to recordings of Bach's keyboard works using this tuning? That would be great.


----------



## millionrainbows

TalkingHead said:


> Very interesting post indeed, MR.
> Could you provide some YouTube links to recordings of Bach's keyboard works using this tuning? That would be great.


Professor Bradley Lehman has a site, and it has a video of him tuning a harpsichord by ear. Look to the upper right for a list of features, and click "videos."

www.larips.com/


----------

